

CEO of Scvngr caught faking acquisition rumors via Twitter - localhost3000
http://bostinno.com/2011/11/16/seth-priebatsch-thinks-everyone-at-bostinno-is-painfully-stupid-really-internal-email/

======
freejack
There's an old saw that says "Work is like high school, but with money". Feels
appropriate to this story.

More generally, I'm always amazed at how easily managers/founders can get
caught up in the game of publicly toying with other companies, with no
apparent benefit to their customers.

Another saying comes to mind "real artists ship".

